# Purple Potatoes



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

We have just spent a weekend in Benidorm and what a gastronomic delight it was. We had some wonderful tapas including the best calamari we have ever eaten, soft, succulent, tasty and not a hint of "rubber"

We had a couple of meals in what could only be described as fine dining restaurants, a little pricey, but boy, you get what you pay for.

My reason for posting though, was that one of these meals included purple potatoes. Until we had seen and eaten them we were ignorant of their very existence, they were delicious and very pleasing on the eye.

Are they widely available in Spain, or just seasonal or grown in particular areas. I do not ever recall seeing them in Mercadona or Consum nor even on a market stall.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

stevesainty said:


> We have just spent a weekend in Benidorm and what a gastronomic delight it was. We had some wonderful tapas including the best calamari we have ever eaten, soft, succulent, tasty and not a hint of "rubber"
> 
> We had a couple of meals in what could only be described as fine dining restaurants, a little pricey, but boy, you get what you pay for.
> 
> ...


I have never seen them in Spain. I think it's a South American import. I remember seeing different potatoes in Bolivia and Peru.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Strictly speaking all potatoes are South American imports ... the Spanish conquistadors brought them to Europe after they conquered Peru in 1536. They were first grown by the families of Basque sailors.

Aparently there are 4000 types of potato in Peru, all different colours. I'm glad some new varieties are making their way here. I'll see if I can find some for my friend to grow on her allotment.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

stevesainty said:


> We have just spent a weekend in Benidorm and what a gastronomic delight it was. We had some wonderful tapas including the best calamari we have ever eaten, soft, succulent, tasty and not a hint of "rubber"
> 
> We had a couple of meals in what could only be described as fine dining restaurants, a little pricey, but boy, you get what you pay for.
> 
> ...


I believe they're a French variety https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitelotte - the season generally runs from October to May (but hey, some areas of France have had an early autumn this year). They are one of the revived old-style vegetables. Obviously the restaurant you dined at could source them, but it might be worth keeping an eye out for them in the better food stores.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks like El Corte Inglés is the place to look. They are known as vitelotte or patatas violetas.

https://www.elcorteingles.es/superm...e/ratte-y-vitelotte-las-reinas-de-las-patatas


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Carrefour sell them in season and so do some Lidl stores.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Benidorm has many wonderful places to eat. The trouble with living there is that is always tempting to try more!! 

Tapas square in the old town is a favourite for many.

Steve


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I do like violet potatoes, and once ordered a dish in what described itelf as a "gastrobar" in Torre del Mar which the menu description said included them. When it arrived, they consisted of 3 slices each about the size of a €2 coin but so thin as to be almost transparent. I really didn't think it was worth the kitchen's trouble to prepare them. The place has closed down now, I wonder why?


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

blue or violet potatoes are quite normal like Eggplants (Aubergine) or Rasberries- it 's the same stuff: Anthocyanin
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthocyanin
In Germany at every better farmers market, often eco farmer, are offering "colored" veggies.
But only small volume, it 's handcrafted.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

I like purple potatoes, although some people call them beetroots.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> I like purple potatoes, although some people call them beetroots.


sorry but Beetroots are not potatoes..roots like carots or shugar bulbs


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

EverHopeful said:


> I believe they're a French variety Vitelotte


Packets of purple potato crisps are widely available in France:
The French subscription box - Bonjour French Food
They're considered to be blue not purple.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> I like purple potatoes, although some people call them beetroots.


I'm hoping that was a joke... confuse beetroot with purple potato and you will never be a chef....


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

thrax said:


> Carrefour sell them in season and so do some Lidl stores.


I can confirm this as we picked a bag up from Carrefour yesterday.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

And Lidl are now selling them. Had some last night, lovely!!


----------



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

I see Vitelotte purple potatos are just being adverised by Lidl in Spain


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We had some left over so we gave them to the chickens. They loved them....


----------

